# whats the f%&[email protected]#g story????



## yetigonecrazy

WHAT is the DEAL with you jerk offs and the picture gallery??

fuck me.

it's like there is a group of people out there just WAITING for somebody to put up a good kayaking picture, so they can immediately rush over and bump it out of the way with either an advertisement, flatwater, or a photo of a raft. i know ive had my ups and downs with the photos before, but this is getting out of hand.

seriously. let's recap:

the funny pictures from Occupy Cisco got bumped for a raft being rigged.
the sweet ass picture of Leif got bumped by rafts sitting in an eddy.
next up we had Rolf Kelley and the Black Canyon getting bumped by the-douchebag-who-will-remain-nameless.
that led to a few sweet photos of a raft nearly vertical, some sweet Boulder Creek action, and Mr Higginbotham playing stuntman, and that got bumped by a flatwater raft photo.
now, we had a great, low water fall Rockwood picture, and that lasted less than a day in favor of whatever that is now. is that an advertisement? or just a funny t-shirt you saw?

can you people not handle a sick kayak picture when you log in? do you feel inferior and feel like you have to take it down so you can feel better about yourself? do you jsut not care about respecting those that deserve respect?? this is fucking ridiculous.

am I alone in this??


----------



## BoscoBoater

Yes you are.


----------



## GC Guide

I guess you are, so far. Personnally, I like variety!


----------



## fullmer

Actually, there is at least one person who agrees with you--the webmaster. The Schitt Creek pic has been removed.


----------



## CanyonEJ

Wow... Looks like the off season blues have hit early. If your daily enjoyment is so closely tied to the pictures on the Buzz, then none of us can help you.


----------



## tango

there should be a minimum of at least class 4 radical-awesomeness for pictures posted between the months of october and april. rafters can suck it.


----------



## David L

How do you post a photo there? I've got lots of them that everybody should see.


----------



## carvedog

I have been holding off posting in the raft porn, raft setup or raft rigging threads, but I see now is the time to do so. 
Where do I find this picture that keeps getting bumped and how do I bump the awesomeness? 
Seriously. I assume that when anyone uploads a photo whatever the last one was gets put up on the main page somewhere. When uploading could there not be an option to just have it post to the thread that it is intended? That way the butthurt could be blamed on something else besides rafting and rafting threads. Win, MFW.


----------



## leif

Just for the record, that photo of mine that you mention was taken by me. The paddler was John Blyth a.k.a. Jonny One River a.k.a. Oneriver. And in all fairness, I only posted it to bump something else.

I can turn the other cheek to some mildly offensive content, like a raft in a rapid, but the empty raft in flatwater was just too much to handle. What if some impressionable young kid visited the site and saw that?


----------



## lhowemt

Yeah, god forbid milk-toast kids get attracted to the sport of boating, when it's not Class VV GNAR. Don't you hate those Class III boaters and non-gnar river runners? Just because the majority of kayaks get sold to those kinds of boaters and they help keep research and development going, that doesn't mean they should be able to post photos!

Let me dig around for some dog photos.....


----------



## ski_kayak365

He'd likely think, HOLY SHIT, I GOTTA RUN something stupid and bump that stupid raft photo outa the way!


----------



## Tripp

Yeah maybe we should post more picks of radical dudes posing next to their bad ass Duckies! Get down with your bad self! Hilarious...


----------



## gannon_w

I run the class II mank just so I can post pics on MB!!

:razz:


----------



## David L

I still wish I could figure out how to post a photo I have. It's me, sitting on my boat at camp, drinking a beer. A foreign beer! It's gnarly. Y'all should see it!


----------



## OpusX

yetigonecrazy said:


> WHAT is the DEAL with you jerk offs and the picture gallery??
> 
> fuck me.
> 
> it's like there is a group of people out there just WAITING for somebody to put up a good kayaking picture, so they can immediately rush over and bump it out of the way with either an advertisement, flatwater, or a photo of a raft. i know ive had my ups and downs with the photos before, but this is getting out of hand.
> 
> seriously. let's recap:
> 
> the funny pictures from Occupy Cisco got bumped for a raft being rigged.
> the sweet ass picture of Leif got bumped by rafts sitting in an eddy.
> next up we had Rolf Kelley and the Black Canyon getting bumped by the-douchebag-who-will-remain-nameless.
> that led to a few sweet photos of a raft nearly vertical, some sweet Boulder Creek action, and Mr Higginbotham playing stuntman, and that got bumped by a flatwater raft photo.
> now, we had a great, low water fall Rockwood picture, and that lasted less than a day in favor of whatever that is now. is that an advertisement? or just a funny t-shirt you saw?
> 
> can you people not handle a sick kayak picture when you log in? do you feel inferior and feel like you have to take it down so you can feel better about yourself? do you jsut not care about respecting those that deserve respect?? this is fucking ridiculous.
> 
> am I alone in this??



Chill out, take a deep breath, and stop pretending you are a class V kayaker. You walk class III...with your ducky...so get off your self inflated high-horse and come to terms with your own lameness. Only then will you cease being such a miserable human. It's a fucking picture, not the end of the world.


----------



## CB Rob

post some of that duck brown


----------



## DanOrion

Where did that sick picture go of the someone running a waterfall with great tits in the foreground. That shit should be sticky on the photobox from Nov 1 - Mar 1.


----------



## caseybailey

Tripp said:


> Yeah maybe we should post more picks of radical dudes posing next to their bad ass Duckies! Get down with your bad self! Hilarious...


I wasn't going to say it, but boy I was thinking it.


----------



## GC Guide

We better be careful, apparently Yetigonecrazy is a "God Amongst Men". Oh yeah (in a DUCKIE). God must be bored...........


----------



## catwoman

In my defense, it is clearly stated that the photo I posted is a lame ass photo. What more do you want? I think it is funny my hubby is taking a crap while still oaring his boat through WW flat water.


----------



## Randaddy

I put up a picture that reminded me of whining about bumping the gnar. Here's to you Yeti!


----------



## catwoman

BWAAHaaHaa!


----------



## gh

Randaddy said:


> I put up a picture that reminded me of whining about bumping the gnar. Here's to you Yeti!


Nicely played, thats some funny shit.


----------



## RiverWrangler

This site should from here on be out be called raftbuzz. This site has traveled so far off the path from its original purpose that it's hardly even recognizable. Some us remember the days when rafters were too scared to post and trolls weren't singled out because sarcasm and mockery were the prose of choice. Now it's all whiney bitches and pretentious rafters or worse, and there's not an ounce of style or whit. Fuck it Donnie, let's go bowling.


----------



## carvedog

RiverWrangler said:


> This site should from here on be out be called raftbuzz. This site has traveled so far off the path from its original purpose that it's hardly even recognizable. Some us remember the days when rafters were too scared to post and trolls weren't singled out because sarcasm and mockery were the prose of choice. Now it's all whiney bitches and pretentious rafters or worse, and there's not an ounce of style or whit. Fuck it Donnie, let's go bowling.


I have a buddy named Whit. 

I remember when the kayakers on this site weren't a bunch of whiny ass bitches who just went around smelling each other's cockpits and let the rafters be.


----------



## Andy H.

Randaddy said:


> I put up a picture that reminded me of whining about bumping the gnar. Here's to you Yeti!


Jeez, Randaddy - That's really something I wish I could un-see...

mania's going to do some cleanup on the photos - we may institute a rule that rafts don't get posted to the photo gallery unless you can see the bottom of them or only as much as in the Hermit pic.

Edit - I just did some more merciful cleanup in the Creeking section (...sorry CEMartin...)

and David - don't worry - I don't need to show off the bottom of the VG!


----------



## David L

Andy - We'll be seeing a lot of your boat!!!!!


----------



## CGM

What about a revolving image of recent pic's like Boatertalk?


----------



## caspermike

"Are these the Nazi's Walter" 
"No Donnie these men are nihilists, nothing to be afraid of"...


----------



## Roy

I'm just glad this thread directed me towards Higginbotham's leap into Vallecito, which I had previously missed.

:shock:


----------



## FLOWTORCH

"Everything's a fuckin travesty with you, man"


----------



## Kendi

Great- I HAD to go look....now I need to bleach my eyes.


----------



## Bluefunk

Oh dam, sorry Yeti I screwed up!!! I am new to the forum and didn't know that my posting pics of my stupid raft would knock the Occupy Cisco crew off the front page. My bad.......... Is there a way to post pictures without it being on the front page? 

Why do you care anyway? I looked at the pics you posted up and you have lots of cool pics of waterfalls and sick nar rapids with nobody running them, that's WAY LAME. If you don't like it you should post up some sick nar totally rad pics of YOU running them in your ducky tube and then some nar boat company might sponsor you cause you are totally rad not like these stupid rafters. Maybe one day you might even graduate to hardshelling and then you can post some pics of you kayaking not ducky tubing sick nar class II.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

for the record, I never claimed to be class V, i never made any demands to see "ducky brown". i never tried to make myself out to be some gnarly boater.
my pictures are what they are, but i keep them where they belong- in my OWN personal folder. I dont subject everyone else to seeing them, because they are just that- not worthy of the front page! i know the rules.
feel free to keep insulting me all you want- doesn't bother me any. none of it is original, and its good laughs for when i wake up. i dont need to impress anybody, and im fine boating what i do and when i do. i dont make any claims or promises, and im happy with it.

randaddy, well played. at least its funny and made people laugh. i dont remember the last time i laughed at a picture of a raft sitting in an eddy.

i agree with whoever said it, bring back the tits + waterfall pic and make it the default pic during the winter.....


----------



## cuzin

Bluefunk said:


> Oh dam, sorry Yeti I screwed up!!! I am new to the forum and didn't know that my posting pics of my stupid raft would knock the Occupy Cisco crew off the front page. My bad.......... Is there a way to post pictures without it being on the front page?
> 
> Why do you care anyway? I looked at the pics you posted up and you have lots of cool pics of waterfalls and sick nar rapids with nobody running them, that's WAY LAME. If you don't like it you should post up some sick nar totally rad pics of YOU running them in your ducky tube and then some nar boat company might sponsor you cause you are totally rad not like these stupid rafters. Maybe one day you might even graduate to hardshelling and then you can post some pics of you kayaking not ducky tubing sick nar class II.


Damn, Bluefunk. After 3 months and 4 posts, you pretty much have yeti dialed in. Very perceptive. Well played.


----------



## Junk Show Tours




----------



## FatmanZ

That's it, I'm sticking with EddyFlower from now on. They don't have any of these problems over there......


----------



## wildh2onriver

None of the insults are original, but neither are yours. The fact that you disrespected others for their pics posted to the front page that are not what you feel are worthy, makes you an opinionated jackass with no credibility whatsoever. Add to that, as another poster so righteously pointed out--lovely pics on your personal album---but where's the beef? Where's your class VI creeking first decsent highlight reel? You're another talker that should try posting substantive material instead of piping in with wannabe, snide comment threads. 

I'm one of those, with pics of rafts in a eddy. How you like me now?




yetigonecrazy said:


> for the record, I never claimed to be class V, i never made any demands to see "ducky brown". i never tried to make myself out to be some gnarly boater.
> my pictures are what they are, but i keep them where they belong- in my OWN personal folder. I dont subject everyone else to seeing them, because they are just that- not worthy of the front page! i know the rules.
> feel free to keep insulting me all you want- doesn't bother me any. none of it is original, and its good laughs for when i wake up. i dont need to impress anybody, and im fine boating what i do and when i do. i dont make any claims or promises, and im happy with it.
> 
> randaddy, well played. at least its funny and made people laugh. i dont remember the last time i laughed at a picture of a raft sitting in an eddy.
> 
> i agree with whoever said it, bring back the tits + waterfall pic and make it the default pic during the winter.....


----------



## -k-

Like it or not, we are all somebodies gaper...


----------



## yetigonecrazy

i guess i have to repeat myself because you have trouble reading.

my pictures are in my personal gallery. im not telling you to look at them, or even asking people to look at them. im not forcing them to look at it every time they log in. if they want to see them, then they have the option. but its not something people have to see every time they visit the site. i know people dont want to see my shots, so i leave them to where they belong, in my own gallery.

im not going and looking at people's personal galleries and insulting the shots contained within, because that's their own space and thats where they should rightfully have those pics. want to fill your gallery with a hundred shots of your rig? do it! more power to you. im stoked you enjoy the sport so much. but keep it to where it belongs, thats all im saying.

its your choice to look at my pics. i dont have a choice to look at whatever pic is on the front page. big difference.


----------



## Junk Show Tours




----------



## wildh2onriver

Dude, take some Advil if your eyes are that over sensitive. That, or quit drinking. Your manstrating douche comment that started this thread, bitched about how horrible it is for you to have to subject your senses to the occasional non-approved (by you)--photos, is ridiculous.




yetigonecrazy said:


> i guess i have to repeat myself because you have trouble reading.
> 
> my pictures are in my personal gallery. im not telling you to look at them, or even asking people to look at them. im not forcing them to look at it every time they log in. if they want to see them, then they have the option. but its not something people have to see every time they visit the site. i know people dont want to see my shots, so i leave them to where they belong, in my own gallery.
> 
> im not going and looking at people's personal galleries and insulting the shots contained within, because that's their own space and thats where they should rightfully have those pics. want to fill your gallery with a hundred shots of your rig? do it! more power to you. im stoked you enjoy the sport so much. but keep it to where it belongs, thats all im saying.
> 
> its your choice to look at my pics. i dont have a choice to look at whatever pic is on the front page. big difference.


----------



## gh

Wild, some people take the photos very seriously, now you know. Yeti hasnt been the only complaint we have gotten. Have a good laugh over it or not I guess. I think if you want scenic rafting photos to be enjoyed by most, you need to have an attractive woman in a bikini in the photo.


----------



## Pcdc2

Paddle Iraq said:


>


This should be on the front page, all day, everyday.


----------



## gh

folks would complain


----------



## caspermike

that and it has a damn thing to do with boating..


----------



## bter

Yeah I understand and have to agree the photos have gotten out of hand. This is a whitewater forum imagine the nerve of someone on a runners forum posting photos of their last 5k when there’s real races out there. And the worst are the triathletes pick a sport already. Come on its a running forum keep the photos to people who know what they're doing. Speed walkers keep your photos in your own folders you’re not even people.


----------



## gh

its a whitewater forum and all are welcome.


----------



## gh

and yes, whoever posted that picture, that was the one I was thinking of. excellent


----------



## Kendrick

I don't think it's so much the photos themselves, but just the fact that they're being posted in "Creeking" when there are other categories more appropriate for it. Mainly though, the ones I'm thinking of are not honest mistakes, but just obvious trolling. 

But you know what, this time of year, we run out of things to discuss fast. You don't have people like me running Class V sieves upside down and all by myself, without a helmet, or drunken college students dying in the playparks, so we have to bitch about something else for awhile or look at old creeking photos accentuated by said creeker's amazing MSPaint skills.


----------



## GC Guide

Ok, Nobody post pics for awhile...... That's perfect! Nice juxtaposition!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

GC Guide said:


> Ok, Nobody post pics for awhile...... That's perfect! Nice juxtaposition!


 
* and ! that. 

for(y=1, y++, y>0){ if(girl>17) then {c:enter:### } break; wait 100;}


----------



## leif

Is that me, boofing that rafter? Nobody tell Natalie about this.


----------



## JHripper

id rather look at a wall than rafting flatwater


----------



## wildh2onriver

JHripper said:


> id rather look at a wall than rafting flatwater


Most of the rafting trips that I've been on have at least some flat water--some less (Selway, MF), some more (Westy, GC, Cat and so on).

Looks like a lot of wall staring in your future.


----------



## steven

i always thought this was a kayakers forum. not a rafters forum, not a ducky forum. 
correct?
could we separate the raft stuff from the kayak stuff, or is this the new mtbuzz?


----------



## slamkal

Suck it Steve! Take the Asshole with the Cherry!!!


----------



## adgeiser

I don't think anybody (well ok most people) object to a rafting photo.

Just explain while 98% of the rafting photo's are flat water. Come on i've seen you guys out there on class IV and V....at least show us those.

And if you are going to post a flat water pic and bump an action photo.... at least let the nice action shots stay up for a day or two.
I have gone on the buzz multiple times with the intent of posting a pic, only to see someone else had just posted a nice one. Common courtesy then dictates that you wait a day or two. really it's not that hard. I promise you your pic will not get butt hurt at you for waiting.


----------



## adgeiser

oh yeah.... and since rafters are running white water. Hell class II+ and above please, can a rafter explain to me wHy 98% (gonna stick with that subjective un-validated #) of the rafting photo's are all FLAT water?

...oh and since rafters will answer that question, please do so without telling me about your Yeti cooler.


----------



## leif

Steven, the raft/kayak (or should I say whitewater/paint drying) divide gets suggested once or twice a year but it never catches on. I've given up on improving mountainbuzz, and I've been hoping to find a more elitist forum to troll, but boof.com is too cali, playak.com is too played out, and boatertalk is too east coast. The best one I've come across is calpaddle.com, but I feel like I can't join them since I'm not even in the same country.

Please let me know if you know of any alternatives. Until then, know that you're not alone, you're just outnumbered. And post whitewater content.


----------



## slamkal

You kayakers all float with gopros. Our rafts cost so much we are left using our mom's 1.3Mp cameras that we promised we wouldn't get wet. Flat water is the only place we dare take the camera out of the drybox


----------



## slamkal

Here's an action shot. Dont try this in your Kayak


----------



## catwoman

Maybe the rafter are too busy hauling the kayakers poop, beer, kitchen, sleeping bags, and dry bags, to pull the heavy boat into the tiny eddy and snap photos. Seriously folks, if you want and all kayaking only gnar forum go start one instead of complaining. I think rafter and kayaker can and should play well together. The best trips have safety boaters, beer, good food, at least one night camping, and don't have shit crawlin' out from under rocks when everyone leaves. Both rafters and kayakers should feel free to geek out about their side of the sport - including photos. Personally, I would like to see some photos of hot dudes though. 

Time to switch to the snow forum, where we can argue about which resort is best, that only sick backcountry is worth posting, and make fun of telemarkers (I am one).


----------



## Nathan

Once upon a time there was a kayaking gnar only forum, it was called mountainbuzz. The forum was sold and taken over by rafters so now the gnar kayakers only show up to talk shit to said rafters. Mountainbuzz was once about talking shit to other boaters, but now there are moderators that delete any real shit talking so you are left with rafters that like to post as many photos of their rafts being rigged as possible while bitching about any kayaker that doesn't care to see it.


----------



## adgeiser

So... catwoman, rafters don't eddyout to scout? I don't get it. Most kayakers that I know take their photos as part of the scouting stop. 

Also I clearly stated class II+ and above. I don't know anyone wHo calls class II+ gnar. I just asked that not every photo be class I. 

And carrying our gear only accounts for overnight trips. So then you must be insinuating that 98% of raft trips are overnight.....without stopping to scout? 

You also chose to ignore the part where I said most people wouldn't mind the raft photos .... just show common courtesy and let somebody eldest photo be up for a day or two.


----------



## lhowemt

adgeiser said:


> So... catwoman, rafters don't eddyout to scout? I don't get it. Most kayakers that I know take their photos as part of the scouting stop.


Nah, we're to GNAR to scout. Read and run baby!

We also have this wonderful thing called a BOAT, which we can stand on, and scout from.


----------



## steven

thanks leif.
so, it is a different buzz that it used to be.
still appreciate the forum immensely, even if you have have to wade through a bunch of slop to get to the material the site was originally set-up for. 
can't really blame the rafters for glomming on to the site, there is great river info here and spirited discussion. 
Maybe the moderators can somehow keep the flat water raft photos and discussion of coolers, raft-rigging ideas and turkey legs separate from the core kayaking stuff.
seriously though, thanks to the folks that keep it going, no matter the increasing lame factor.


----------



## carvedog

funny I thought this was mountainbuzz??? why don't you all go start kayakbuzz and just flog the shit out of that bitch with talk of oil canning, what degree offset paddle you use and kayak outfitting. 

it would be awesome. oh wait that's right all you kayak whiner dirt bags don't spend any money. and since this is by size and volume, if not original intent, a commercial website, now they need to generate money to run it and have some left over for hookers and blow. So they let us boring rafters in......I spent more on my dry boxes than you did on your entire kayaking get up......so deal with it. Oars there is a whole 'nother kayaking setup. Frame...same. Not we get to the rubber/plastic/nylon whatever and you have 5 to 10 more kayaking setups. Rafters have the financial clout and the ability to carry beer. 

And they are not the humorless-holier-than-thou-because-I-am-in-a-tiny-craft that most 'gnar' kaykers seem to be. 

Troll over and out.


----------



## raftus

Does this make you happy?








or this?








this?


----------



## smauk2

raftus said:


> Does this make you happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this?


Ya... thats the stuff rafters need to be posting on the front page.


----------



## dgosn

raftus said:


> Does this make you happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this?


Great photos, I recognize Gore rapid at about 1300cfs? What are the other 2? I agree that flat water photos of rafts, beer piles, etc... is lame for the gallery. I like seeing yakers sending crazy drops, rafts getting destroyed, etc... FWIW I think the coolest photo in a while was the crazy cliff jump from a few days ago...

Time to dig up some raft carnage shots!


----------



## adgeiser

Yes it does.  
That's all we are asking for.


----------



## Phil U.

Nice shots but the next gallery post is gonna bump a pic that will prolly cause you grief...


----------



## raftus

dgosn said:


> Great photos, I recognize Gore rapid at about 1300cfs? What are the other 2? I agree that flat water photos of rafts, beer piles, etc... is lame for the gallery. I like seeing yakers sending crazy drops, rafts getting destroyed, etc... FWIW I think the coolest photo in a while was the crazy cliff jump from a few days ago...
> 
> Time to dig up some raft carnage shots!


Yep, Gore is first - circa 1350 cfs. Second shot is Double Trouble on Big South Cache la Poudre. Third is Tunnel Falls on Gore. Next I'll post some sweet photos of my frame ; )


----------



## dgosn

raftus said:


> Yep, Gore is first - circa 1350 cfs. Second shot is Double Trouble on Big South Cache la Poudre. Third is Tunnel Falls on Gore. Next I'll post some sweet photos of my frame ; )


must hit poudre next year..... so far from dgo.


----------



## xena13

Another Tunnel shot:


----------



## Andy H.

Touche. ^^

Looks like they didn't quite make the line....

Guide's glad to have safety kayakers waiting below, that's for sure.


----------



## xena13

Actually, Tunnel in a raft can be kind of a car crash even with the best line. Fortunately, swimmers don't usually need a safety kayaker because the current usually pushed them into a big ol' eddy on the right or they come up right next to the raft.


----------



## mania

First and only raft d of embudo creek... Photo by Atom Crawford.


----------



## Nathan

Now this is what should be getting posted.


----------



## mania

Double Drop on the Green Truss


----------



## mania

widowmaker on the owyhee at 11,000


----------



## wildh2onriver

The stuff that REALLY needs to post to the front page is the the proof why some kayakers will never be be on any trip of mine--you know who you are--the ones that talk a big boof--but bang a ringtail cat (or their fellow tri-sexual sleeping bag ****) at camp butte funk.

We rafters should post more pictures of just how lazy and non-contributing a lot of these guys are (kayaking ladies I've met have always rocked). We carry their gear, they steal our beer, do as little as possible in camp, talk up how impotent they are when it comes to safety and rescue--and then have the nerve to whine, wheedle and male bleed when the tax paying, productively employed, responsible folks post a fucking picture of a raft in slow water that is worth 10 times more than all their assets collectively.

Instead of whining, study up on how to be a better butt stuffing ski lift operator, and on your days off--insulate your trailer to save on coleman bottles...


----------



## yetigonecrazy

^^ now whos "man-strating"?

seriously, adgeiser called it perfect, it's not a matter of what your posting, its a matter of respect- if there is a super sick picture up, REGARDLESS of rafting or kayaking (or jumping) then give the poster a few days of respect before putting something else up. and bumping a super sweet pic after only a few hours with a not so sweet pic is just not showing respect.

love all the raft shots, I really like the one on Double Trouble, great pic!! if that was on the front page i'd love to see that for a few days too.

its not a rafter vs kayaker debate at all, and if thats what you think im doing, then youre wrong. its about respect!!


----------



## dgosn

wildh2onriver said:


> We rafters should post more pictures of just how lazy and non-contributing a lot of these guys are (kayaking ladies I've met have always rocked). We carry their gear, they steal our beer, do as little as possible in camp, talk up how impotent they are when it comes to safety and rescue


You obviously don't boat with the right kayakers. I've had kayaker friends help me re-flip, portage, rig my boat when I had the Irish flu, run safety, scout, buy me beer(i had to carry), etc... I'd rather take a couple solid kayakers on a class IV/V adventure than rafters with a matching ensemble and oar rights.


----------



## Andy H.

wildh2onriver said:


> We rafters should post more pictures of just how lazy and non-contributing a lot of these guys are [... whah whah whah oh dear gawd if I hear this shit one more time I'm gonna puke whah whah whah...] ve the nerve to whine, wheedle and male ble [... whah whah whah...]king picture of a raft in slow water that is worth 10 times more than all their a...


Like dgosn says, it sure sounds like you're boating with the wrong kayakers to me. Bummer. With that attitude it'll be a whole lot longer before you boat with the right ones.

Back to the original topic, a beached raft on a flatwater river or other mellow stuff does not belong in the Creeking section of the photo gallery.

Peace,

-AH


----------



## wildh2onriver

yetigonecrazy said:


> ^^ now whos "man-strating"?
> 
> seriously, adgeiser called it perfect, it's not a matter of what your posting, its a matter of respect- if there is a super sick picture up, REGARDLESS of rafting or kayaking (or jumping) then give the poster a few days of respect before putting something else up. and bumping a super sweet pic after only a few hours with a not so sweet pic is just not showing respect.
> 
> love all the raft shots, I really like the one on Double Trouble, great pic!! if that was on the front page i'd love to see that for a few days too.
> 
> its not a rafter vs kayaker debate at all, and if thats what you think im doing, then youre wrong. its about respect!!


How does a pic establish respect? As far as I can tell, the current pic looks like a turd glued to plastic, swirling around in a latte--with a helmut on. Does that establish dis-respect? Same as your original post as well as this one preaching about what you think are sweet pics, and how long the turd should swirl on the front page. That moronic logic is douchesque.


----------



## wildh2onriver

Andy H. said:


> Like dgosn says, sounds like you're boating with the wrong kayakers to me. Bummer. With that attitude it'll be a lot longer before you boat with the right paddlers.
> 
> Back to the original topic, a beached raft on a flatwater river or other lame stuff does not belong in the Creeking section of the photo gallery.
> 
> -AH


I guess it's your list--edit as you wish--nor was I responding to where pics belong. Much of this thread busted peoples chops for daring to post pics of rafts in less than glorious, death defying poses. Some folks enjoy river scenery, boat rigs and equipment pics/discusions as well. 

If some of these type pics have made it to the inappropriate sections, than educate folks, or make it easier to post to the right forum...

I stand by this: segments of the boating community can slam the rafting community on a board because of the slow water pics. But a lot of these same ones are pieces of turd on multi day river trips.


----------



## steven

the new mtbuzz!!!

awesome!!!!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

> Personally, I would like to see some photos of hot dudes though.


Yeah, like Raftus, Mania, and DgoSN...smokin' hot.


----------



## Airborne2504

*Hot dude, Skin, AND in a Skirt, *



catwoman said:


> Personally, I would like to see some photos of hot dudes though.


Happy? 

YES, that is totally me. Rockin a Leg Avenue Ravishing Vampire Costy. 

Happy SluttyWeen! :shock:

- Alex


----------



## raftus

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Yeah, like Raftus, Mania, and DgoSN...smokin' hot.


Maybe we should do a photo shoot together...I do look smoking hot in a drysuit


----------



## slamkal

catwoman said:


> Personally, I would like to see some photos of hot dudes though.


When not rafting i fight crime


----------



## Kendi

Perhaps you gentlemen have been on the river too long....she said HOT dudes......


----------



## adgeiser

ok, now this thread has gotta totally out of control.


----------



## malloypc

catwoman said:


> . Personally, I would like to see some photos of hot dudes though.


Don't forget your shirt on hawaiian night!


----------



## BoilermakerU

This is the picture that shouldn't be bumped.








All the rest of this tired old rafting vs. kayaking arguing is bullshit....

Oddly enough, this picture came from another thread just like this one. I guess these threads are good for something...


----------



## FLOWTORCH

^the October hole?


----------



## Outlaw

BoilermakerU said:


> This is the picture that shouldn't be bumped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the rest of this tired old rafting vs. kayaking arguing is bullshit....
> 
> Oddly enough, this picture came from another thread just like this one. I guess these threads are good for something...



Finally, someone puts up a picture worth viewing!


----------



## Andy H.

wildh2onriver said:


> I guess it's your list--edit as you wish--nor was I responding to where pics belong....
> 
> ...segments of the boating community can slam the rafting community on a board because of the slow water pics. But a lot of these same ones are pieces of turd on multi day river trips.


No, its not my list. I'm one of the mods and I also work with Sponsors to help keep the site up and going and publicize our non-profit partners. We mainly keep spam off the Buzz and very, very rarely remove stuff or do any editing of peoples' posts. Usually it has to be a pretty serious offense before we do something like that - usually any "censorship" folks have complained about happened when stuff was just moved to a more appropriate forum or someone had a valid complaint about personal attacks. As for editing what you wrote, your original post is still there untouched and in its entirety. Any time a post gets edited, there's a comment at the bottom with who edited it and why. If it comes to that, a PM with an explanation usually goes to the person who got their post edited or removed - which is a lot more than you'll get most places on the interweb if you cross the line.

As for "pieces of turd on multi day river trips" I've met a few rafters who fit this description too. Its up to the TL on multi-day trips to educate on roles and responsibilities and what needs to be done to set up camp before they hit the play wave *or* go for a hike. Folks who are asked to help and still slack off just end up on the bottom of the list when you're inviting for future trips.

I'm always glad to have kayakers along for a good mix and because they're river people, and not just because I may get to hear those beautiful words, "grab onto the loop."

-AH


----------



## GC Guide

*Couldn't help myself!*

Hermit Tenth Wave 6/2006, Enjoy!!


----------



## Phillips

A man with proposed solutions and not just a smart ass remark. . . I like it



CGM said:


> What about a revolving image of recent pic's like Boatertalk?


----------



## GC Guide

I LIKE 2!


----------



## Phillips

Is this a Bob Dylan quote? 



FLOWTORCH said:


> "Everything's a fuckin travesty with you, man"


----------



## wildh2onriver

You know what I meant. You, a moderator, edited my post in your reply with your wah wah inserts. The turd analogy was referenced to some of the vitriolic diatribes of those who wah freakn' waaaahhh'd regarding some flat water pics making it to the home page album, instead of 1000 yard shots of what looked like a turd glued to plastic with a condom on its head--in a cup of latte. Obviously they have a right to their opinion, as do I. You, as a moderator, can side on whomever's side you want.

Story short: really? A couple of buzzturds are gonna get there diminutive A cups in a bunch over some flat water gear pics? Ummm, maybe avert your eyeballs? Or, maybe post some pics of naked river nymphs? Oooohhh...they did....



Andy H. said:


> No, its not my list. I'm one of the mods and I also work with Sponsors to help keep the site up and going and publicize our non-profit partners. We mainly keep spam off the Buzz and very, very rarely remove stuff or do any editing of peoples' posts. Usually it has to be a pretty serious offense before we do something like that - usually any "censorship" folks have complained about happened when stuff was just moved to a more appropriate forum or someone had a valid complaint about personal attacks. As for editing what you wrote, your original post is still there untouched and in its entirety. Any time a post gets edited, there's a comment at the bottom with who edited it and why. If it comes to that, a PM with an explanation usually goes to the person who got their post edited or removed - which is a lot more than you'll get most places on the interweb if you cross the line.
> 
> As for "pieces of turd on multi day river trips" I've met a few rafters who fit this description too. Its up to the TL on multi-day trips to educate on roles and responsibilities and what needs to be done to set up camp before they hit the play wave *or* go for a hike. Folks who are asked to help and still slack off just end up on the bottom of the list when you're inviting for future trips.
> 
> I'm always glad to have kayakers along for a good mix and because they're river people, and not just because I may get to hear those beautiful words, "grab onto the loop."
> 
> -AH


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Phillips said:


> Is this a Bob Dylan quote?


Nope, Lebowski. The other Geoffrey Lebowski.


----------



## smauk2

wildh2onriver said:


> You know what I meant. You, a moderator, edited my post in your reply with your wah wah inserts. The turd analogy was referenced to some of the vitriolic diatribes of those who wah freakn' waaaahhh'd regarding some flat water pics making it to the home page album, instead of 1000 yard shots of what looked like a turd glued to plastic with a condom on its head--in a cup of latte. Obviously they have a right to their opinion, as do I. You, as a moderator, can side on whomever's side you want.
> 
> Story short: really? A couple of buzzturds are gonna get there diminutive A cups in a bunch over some flat water gear pics? Ummm, maybe avert your eyeballs? Or, maybe post some pics of naked river nymphs? Oooohhh...they did....


----------



## liquidphoto

Pcdc2 said:


> This should be on the front page, all day, everyday.


Yeah, that's hot!


----------



## caseybailey

It's about respect and all these fools not knowing what's really cool. I apprectiate your efforts to police the internet for us. Freedom ain't free unless we got somebody telling us how to be free. I mean if we didn't know what we were free to put up then people would be free to put anything there then people would post anything. Craziness. Hey, are you the guy developing the property on the Taylor?



yetigonecrazy said:


> ^^ now whos "man-strating"?
> 
> seriously, adgeiser called it perfect, it's not a matter of what your posting, its a matter of respect- if there is a super sick picture up, REGARDLESS of rafting or kayaking (or jumping) then give the poster a few days of respect before putting something else up. and bumping a super sweet pic after only a few hours with a not so sweet pic is just not showing respect.
> 
> love all the raft shots, I really like the one on Double Trouble, great pic!! if that was on the front page i'd love to see that for a few days too.
> 
> its not a rafter vs kayaker debate at all, and if thats what you think im doing, then youre wrong. its about respect!!


----------



## BoilermakerU

Now we're insulting the moderators that manage this site for us? If you want to post whatever you want, create your own site and be your own moderator. You are free to do that. When somebody else is doing all the work, then you are subject to their rules and their judgement as to what's approriate, fair, etc.

I'm astounded that the moderators let these threads go on as long as they do. They show more patience than I would if it were my site.

Andy (and other mods), keep up the good work.


----------



## Canada

*What would Frenchy do?*

Just a thought.


----------



## duncleston

*WWFD?*

Buy low, sell high!


----------



## carvedog

caseybailey said:


> It's about respect and all these fools not knowing what's really cool. I apprectiate your efforts to police the internet for us. Freedom ain't free unless we got somebody telling us how to be free. I mean if we didn't know what we were free to put up then people would be free to put anything there then people would post anything. Craziness. Hey, are you the guy developing the property on the Taylor?


You are assuming that someone knows how to make something go on the front page or......

I asked a while back if it was just any photo uploaded to any album make it to the front page or what?'

I don't use the portal hardly ever. When you mouse over the thread titles there you get no preview of the thread contents which sucks really. Then you are in the Forum, or Trip Planner or what have you - when you mouse over the thread title it shows the first few lines of text. In this way I usually avoid all the whiny, stupid, bs threads. 

So tell me how do these photos get picked up for the front page?

I really can't believe anyone would whine about this or think it is 'disrespectful' to bump someone. Especially if you didn't even know you were or how you were. 

Weirdos. 

WildH2O - while there are some very whiny kayakers on here who are obviously way to gnar to ever boat with me - all the really good yakkers that I know spend time on the oars too. I have met the absolute worst from the buzz but also a couple of the best of my boating buddies now. 

Wheat from the chaff. Separate them as you will, but it can be done. 

I actually got to do a kayak support trip for some guys a few years ago where the yakkers insisted on doing the whole rig and derig. That was awesome.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

I would just like to say right now that this post has nothing to do with the moderators- I think you guys do a terrific job of managing this site, and i thank you for all your efforts. i appreciate it! this post is not meant in any way to attack you guys.

that being said, i will say again. its not what your posting....its when youre posting it. if your flatwater gear pic needs to go up, thats fine....but dont bump a sweet action shot (rafting or kayaking...) that just got put up 3 hours before to do so.

its not rafters vs kayakers.

its not mods vs users.

*its respect for a sweet photo where its deserved.*

and im a B cup, not a "diminuitive A cup", thank you very much. no tiny teeny mosquito bites here


----------



## ednaout

> I actually got to do a kayak support trip for some guys a few years ago where the yakkers insisted on doing the whole rig and derig. That was awesome.


Who are theses kayak imposters and why are they trying to set the bar so damn high?


----------



## carvedog

ednaout said:


> Who are theses kayak imposters and why are they trying to set the bar so damn high?


Bunch of Idaho dirt bags who were very thankful to find some rafters to carry their shit down the Selway at six and a half feet. Lets see Irv, Henry, Matt, Moto, Elkins, DO and several others I am not bringing up right now. Awesome, awesome trip. 

Tom Montgomery was the chief instigator on that one. We lost him to cancer about a year and a half later. One of his last big trips and he insisted on taking care of the rafters. 

TM - sure do miss you buddy. Would love to carry your stuff down another river......

Not to bring down the whiny buzz about why the gnar kayakers have to look at flat water pics.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

current discussion aside, talking about your friend honors his memory. it doesnt bring it down to hear some praise for a fallen comrade. sorry you lost your buddy. talk about and he will be on the river forever.


----------



## gh

wildh2onriver said:


> You know what I meant. You, a moderator, edited my post in your reply with your wah wah inserts. The turd analogy was referenced to some of the vitriolic diatribes of those who wah freakn' waaaahhh'd regarding some flat water pics making it to the home page album, instead of 1000 yard shots of what looked like a turd glued to plastic with a condom on its head--in a cup of latte. Obviously they have a right to their opinion, as do I. You, as a moderator, can side on whomever's side you want.
> 
> Story short: really? A couple of buzzturds are gonna get there diminutive A cups in a bunch over some flat water gear pics? Ummm, maybe avert your eyeballs? Or, maybe post some pics of naked river nymphs? Oooohhh...they did....


So now its a conspiracy to get you? You think Andy is sitting on the grassy knoll?


----------



## caspermike

flows maybe at elfing levels but thats no reason to whin like a bunch of metrosexuals, its not even close to leif levels yet.. go boating you bunch of dry suit wearing ninnies


----------



## milo

*.......*

.....funny shit postin'mike....you comin' in for the last month of real kayaking?.....wait til the flows improve(m-box)....10 days to 2 weeks from now


----------



## milo

*.....yeti....*

....ps....yeti, why do you do it to yourself?.....you'd be better off playing on a busy street......let it be......


----------



## BoilermakerU

yetigonecrazy said:


> ...*its respect for a sweet photo where its deserved.*...


The problem is, "sweet photo" is relative. Everyone has their own definition of what that is.


----------



## RiverWrangler

Now we're getting back to the buzz of old. Seriously, "sweet photo" is relative? My ass. Or more precisely a photo of my ass is still a photo of my hairy white pimply ass no matter what angle you take it from!

Most kayakers, of a certain age, eventually get behind the oars and we make damn fine rafters. Some of us may even love our rafts, for it allows us to take our families out on the river in comfort and in style. There is a reason though that we still identify as "kayakers" and those who identify as "rafters" generally haven't ever mastered the fine art of kayaking - YOU'RE ALL A BUNCH OF PUSSIES! And no matter how much you spent on your floatilla of awesomeness can negate that fact. Rafting is cool. Pictures of rafting are not and bitching about kayakers on multi-day trips is just plain cliche. Beth is right, these so called kayakers, who were rigging the rafts, quit that shit. You're giving us a bad name.


----------



## Randaddy

RiverWrangler said:


> YOU'RE ALL A BUNCH OF PUSSIES! And no matter how much you spent on your floatilla of awesomeness can negate that fact. Rafting is cool. Pictures of rafting are not


Didn't you publish a big black book with lots of pictures of rafting in it? Dolores, Cataract, Arkansas, your book has dozens of pictures of rigged rafts on shore, people playing volleyball, and rafts in flat water. These pictures weren't free either, your book is expensive. Maybe the kayakers should buy a book with less uncool pictures. Maybe the rafters should look for another guidebook from someone who doesn't call them pussies. Just a thought...


----------



## JCKeck1

RiverWrangler said:


> Now we're getting back to the buzz of old. Seriously, "sweet photo" is relative? My ass. Or more precisely a photo of my ass is still a photo of my hairy white pimply ass no matter what angle you take it from!
> 
> Most kayakers, of a certain age, eventually get behind the oars and we make damn fine rafters. Some of us may even love our rafts, for it allows us to take our families out on the river in comfort and in style. There is a reason though that we still identify as "kayakers" and those who identify as "rafters" generally haven't ever mastered the fine art of kayaking - YOU'RE ALL A BUNCH OF PUSSIES! And no matter how much you spent on your floatilla of awesomeness can negate that fact. Rafting is cool. Pictures of rafting are not and bitching about kayakers on multi-day trips is just plain cliche. Beth is right, these so called kayakers, who were rigging the rafts, quit that shit. You're giving us a bad name.



Awesome! Best MB post in ages.


----------



## RiverWrangler

And now, after that brief intermission, back to the lame new Buzz, where you can't even call rafters pussies without somebody taking it personally. Taking an obviously tongue in cheek blanket statement and having to make it personal, suggesting that peeps shouldn't buy the greatest whitewater book of all time is kinda weak. Don't temp me to go into a personal attack on you Randoodey after the shit you pulled two summers ago. You'd have a point if anyone bought that thing for the rafting photos but I'm pretty sure it's the sweet waterfalls and arrogant sandbaggers dropping them in kayaks that sells it. 

Haha, jeez I've taken this thing way off topic and Randaddy's tactless but probably tongue in cheek response personally, and shit we must be back cause I'm ramblin to myself while posting. River peeps is river peeps and a sweet shot of a paddle propelled vehicle is a sweet shot, no matter what paddle propelled vehicle is in it. Really who cares about the homepage photos, it's just a fun way to haze new buzzards who post grainy photos of rafts at a put-in. And maybe I should've left it at the photo of my ass analogy but who can pass up a chance to call rafters pussies. I mean come on, admit it, you're just rafters cause you're too scared to kayak, right :twisted:


----------



## GC Guide

I SMACK kayakers with my 11' Swansons bitches!!! :razz:


----------



## Andy H.

Thanks for reminding us, Evan. Can we have a big long, panties in a wad, drama filled thread about sandbagging now?


----------



## Randaddy

RiverWrangler said:


> Don't temp me to go into a personal attack on you Randoodey after the shit you pulled two summers ago.


I was just talking a little shit to keep this winter thread going. I didn't intend any more personal insult than you have slung on here toward a large group of users. And yes, it's good to give new buzzards a little shit, but you're acting like the Pope of Chili Town. You were talking shit about rafting photos when you published a book full of them. That doesn't warrant a comment? We can't point out the hypocrisy of the great Evan Stafford when he's talking shit?

Oh and sorry I had a back injury and you didn't make as much money as you wanted to two years ago for one day. If memory serves you still earned hundreds of dollars for a day on the river. I've recommended your rescue training business to anyone who will listen here on the buzz and in person because I felt bad about it, but it's clear you're harboring a grudge. If you want me to pay you for a swift-water class that I was never part of just call me and tell me, don't bring it up two years later on an internet thread. Sorry you didn't make a fortune teaching a swift-water class to inflatable enthusiasts, but it's probably for the best since you think so little of us. And yes, I'm not comfortable in a kayak. I guess that makes me a pussy, but at least I'm not acting like I have something to prove. 

I boat and love it and I enjoy Mountain Buzz because it allows me to discuss my interests with others. It's too bad grown adults have to try to elevate themselves above others. I feel sorry for you.

If you want to talk about it, give me a call. (970) 673-RAFT

Randy


----------



## ednaout

Damn!!! Did you see that patch of hair fly? That must have hurt! This is so much better than the girls locker room in high school! Carry on ladies...


----------



## [email protected]

Randaddy said:


> I was just talking a little shit to keep this winter thread going. I didn't intend any more personal insult than you have slung on here toward a large group of users. And yes, it's good to give new buzzards a little shit, but you're acting like the Pope of Chili Town. You were talking shit about rafting photos when you published a book full of them. That doesn't warrant a comment? We can't point out the hypocrisy of the great Evan Stafford when he's talking shit?
> 
> Oh and sorry I had a back injury and you didn't make as much money as you wanted to two years ago for one day. If memory serves you still earned hundreds of dollars for a day on the river. I've recommended your rescue training business to anyone who will listen here on the buzz and in person because I felt bad about it, but it's clear you're harboring a grudge. If you want me to pay you for a swift-water class that I was never part of just call me and tell me, don't bring it up two years later on an internet thread. Sorry you didn't make a fortune teaching a swift-water class to inflatable enthusiasts, but it's probably for the best since you think so little of us. And yes, I'm not comfortable in a kayak. I guess that makes me a pussy, but at least I'm not acting like I have something to prove.
> 
> I boat and love it and I enjoy Mountain Buzz because it allows me to discuss my interests with others. It's too bad grown adults have to try to elevate themselves above others. I feel sorry for you.
> 
> If you want to talk about it, give me a call. (970) 673-RAFT
> 
> Randy




You're right all of the pictures in WWOSR is full of gnarly/sick raft photos, or there are lots of great scenery rafting shots which is the only way to shoot rafting unless your russian. Pictures of you running what you think is super hard rafting on westwater are like pictures of people kayaking browns canyon its a cool place but the places are cool not the whitewater. I enjoy looking at pictures of scenery from raft trips but think rafting "action" shots are ridiculous, rafting on most runs any rafters do is easy and 99% of rafters ARE pussies worried about flipping and swimming into a pool, they like most kayakers don't over exaggerate the risk of gnarly class 3.


----------



## GC Guide

Quite the pissing match! Yet, like a car crash, can't keep your eyes from staring!


----------



## adgeiser

see i even left the pumpkin photo up for over 36 hours before bumping it.

TROLL.TROLL.TROLLING.

OK i guess i did call out rafters in the caption though.

speaking of trolling, can someone make a troll emoticon. Then we could just use that and maybe less rafters would be offended.


----------



## RiverWrangler

I am the asshole. My bad. I get excited when some shit talking returns and if Lotsawater and Leif Force aren't around, rafters are going to get the brunt of it. If I come off like an arrogant sandbagger it's probably because I am. I did write the Zion Narrows description.

Randad, please do point out the hypocrisy but don't expect the match to end there. If you return the serve expect a volley for the point. I threw that comment in there just to rouse you and I didn't bring up the details cause I knew you'd know what I was talking about and didn't need to bring it into the public forum. Apologies for even going that far and thanks for referring business our way. Back injuries blow, I should know cause I've got multiple compressed discs. Is that really your number 673-RAFT??? that's awesome. 

Don't feel sorry for me, I make a "fortune" teaching swiftwater rescue courses. Weird how we offer the cheapest course out there, with the highest level instructors and we even offer a deal for signing a group up, where the leader of the group gets to do the course for free. Look at this I'm killing it, plugging my business and talking smack at the same time. 

If you honestly think I was "trying to elevate myself above others," you missed the point by a long shot. When talking shit on an internet forum it always amazes me that anybody takes it seriously. Isn't the point to say the most pompous, outlandish shit? Am I wrong here? "You're not wrong Walter, you're just an asshole!"

GC Guide, remind me not to go anywhere near your raft when you're carrying my beers and gears. 11' is quite the reach. 

Wait, I'm not the Pope of Chili Town?


----------



## GC Guide

RW Kayaks always welcome around my raft! Just not in rapids! (as happens often with some "comercially sponsored kayak expeditions" in the Canyon! Cheers ALL! Rafters, kayakers, we can ALL be pussies in some ways!! (but NEVER admit it!)


----------



## Randaddy

Evan, it's cool. I'm usually the first to talk shit and expect people to take it lightly, as was my original intent. If you got me to take something personal then you won this time.  

Yep, that's my phone number; well it's a Google number that forwards to and from my phone. My real phone has a 307 prefix and I can't seem to let go of that, even though I've been down here for a while.

And you might be the Cardinal of Chili Town. Anyone that Oliver Ramirez says is cool is still cool in my book.


----------



## raftus

> If I come off like an arrogant sandbagger it's probably because I am. I did write the Zion Narrows description.


That run is like class VI. On the grand canyon scale. I should know - i saw some photos of it online once - and that makes me an expert. 

Sh!t talking season has returned. At least until an odd damn release allows for a mid winters run of the upper taos box. Then we can have one day of boating talk followed by a winter of knotty panties. 

Who wants to ride a-basin or keystone Saturday and do some trash talking in person?


----------



## mania

is this the thread where we post pictures of our cooler setup?


----------



## Phil U.

Well played Boyze...


----------



## Canada

*What would Frenchy do*



Canada said:


> Just a thought.
> 
> Sell the website and buy a hard shell.


----------



## carvedog

mania said:


> is this the thread where we post pictures of our cooler setup?


sure but do you drain or let the water build up?

Just sos you know, I have kayaked many, many days. Hell I even tried to boat the lower 5 North Fork Payette once. I am expert in getting in over my head.

Literally. It wasn't a bad swim and I did find my paddle eventually. 

So when I give the kayakers shit it's only cuz I am mad I don't fit in my boat anymore. 

Except for the whiny ones. They can go suck my drain plug and I piss in my boat all the time.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

carvedog said:


> sure but do you drain or let the water build up?
> 
> Just sos you know, I have kayaked many, many days. Hell I even tried to boat the lower 5 North Fork Payette once. I am expert in getting in over my head.
> 
> Literally. It wasn't a bad swim and I did find my paddle eventually.
> 
> So when I give the kayakers shit it's only cuz I am mad I don't fit in my boat anymore.
> 
> Except for the whiny ones. They can go suck my drain plug and I piss in my boat all the time.


But were you wearing a drysuit, you pansy?


----------



## kuuskv

I haven't been on this site very much over the past 2 years, but I could swear this is an old topic. I remember a couple seasons ago, someone posted pretty much the same rant about photos and everyone else gave him hell for it (he deserved it). When I looked at the topic page and saw the 15 pages of responses, I actually thought this was one of those long-lived "I bout lost my life today" forums in which everyone laughs about it for months at a time. 

Anyway, to the original poster: just search google for badass sick nasty gnartime paddle bros. that might fix your problem.

Glad I'm back.


----------



## Grif

How can I post picshures on here? I tryed to but the tape is messin' up my screen. I got a real good one of some big 'ol tittys on my raft.


----------



## carvedog

FLOWTORCH said:


> But were you wearing a drysuit, you pansy?


So it's come down to this kind of name calling then?

If I must be called something, you could do much worse than pansy. They are particularly hardy little plants that survive freezing and cold temperatures quite weill, but have little tolerance for extreme heat and muggy conditions. That's why you see so many in the mountains. 

Comes from the French pensee (thought) and while I have no great love for the French ( partly due to a much anticipated romantic liaison with a young French lady, that was ruined disastrously by lack of personal hygiene - such a cliche but I shit you not, I couldn't past the smell), they do have a flair for language. 

So, yes I will cop to being a pansy. But I don't think they make drysuits big enough for my fat ass and the NF Payette is usually the temp of my bath water when I get out. Which makes it particularly amenable to those pansy front rangers who need to boat the gnar of Idaho. 

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

not angry - one of my kids said this post needed cats


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

raftus said:


> Maybe we should do a photo shoot together...I do look smoking hot in a drysuit


You guys should do a calendar.


----------



## Fallingup

TakemetotheRiver said:


> You guys should do a calendar.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## mania

Men of Mountainbuzz 2012 Calendar coming to a bookshelf near you. who wants to fund this?


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

mania said:


> Men of Mountainbuzz 2012 Calendar coming to a bookshelf near you. who wants to fund this?


I'll take the pictures...


----------



## Fallingup

I'll buy one for $25. Could be a fundraiser...


----------



## ednaout

> I do look smoking hot in a drysuit


First off...
There will be no drysuit....only scantily clad attire.

Secondoff...
Will there be 2 separate calanders? 1 for rafters & 1 for kayakers that are kayaking BURLY GNAR, which of course, is all anyone wants to really see anyway  Total winky face, rafters...and kayakers too, for that matter. Maybe this is just the event needed to bring rafters and kayakers together!!!!!
Who get's Booftober?


----------



## Fallingup

ednaout said:


> First off...
> There will be no drysuit....only scantily clad attire.
> 
> Secondoff...
> Will there be 2 separate calanders? 1 for rafters & 1 for kayakers that are kayaking BURLY GNAR, which of course, is all anyone wants to really see anyway  Total winky face, rafters...and kayakers too, for that matter. Maybe this is just the event needed to bring rafters and kayakers together!!!!!
> Who get's Booftober?


HA! I think youre onto something!
So we should all vote on the best gnar photo for rafters & yakkers. The winners (top 10 ) get their pic on the calendar. They also get the joy of of doing one scantlily-clad shot to compliment the gnar.

Caspermike can have the cover, Ann-Marie Clark (aka funbags) can have the back!
and I bet some betties will step up too!!


----------



## caspermike

cover you kidding me!!


----------



## Fallingup

Maybe Mania should be on the cover.............


----------



## ecarlson972

Fallingup said:


> HA! I think youre onto something!
> So we should all vote on the best gnar photo for rafters & yakkers. The winners (top 10 ) get their pic on the calendar. They also get the joy of of doing one scantlily-clad shot to compliment the gnar.
> 
> Caspermike can have the cover, Ann-Marie Clark (aka funbags) can have the back!
> and I bet some betties will step up too!!


Top ten? Isn't their 12 months in a year?


----------



## Fallingup

ecarlson972 said:


> Top ten? Isn't their 12 months in a year?


Well, i assumed that the cover and the back would make 12.
And its spelled "there, not their"


----------



## xena13

Fallingup said:


> Maybe Mania should be on the cover.............


 Oooh, I've got the BEST picture of Mania for the cover!!!


----------



## ecarlson972

I hate to call you out but,

There is a place like a home or a river!
Their is when you are refferring to a thing like a calender
They're is they are

And BTW I have never seen a calender with the month of Januray on the cover and the month of December on the back!


----------



## GC Guide

Then it must be TIME!


----------



## Fallingup

ecarlson972 said:


> I hate to call you out but,
> 
> There is a place like a home or a river!
> Their is a thing like a calender
> They're is they are


Im pretty sure that "their" is a possesive pronoun. Which means that you would only use it if you where referring to an item that someone "owns". Since no one owns the "calendar" in question it is improper grammer to use "their".


----------



## ecarlson972

Fallingup said:


> Im pretty sure that "their" is a possesive pronoun. Which means that you would only use it if you where referring to an item that someone "owns". Since no one owns the "calendar" in question it is improper grammer to use "their".


Again it is pretty obvious that either M.B. or the one that purchased the calender would be the owner! So that is still the proper grammer...


----------



## wasatchbill

grammer? Not my forte  Grammar either. 
I have never seen a calender with the month of Januray either. 
Must be low water; what is this thread about?



Grif said:


> How can I post picshures on here? I tryed to but the tape is messin' up my screen....


That took me a minute - funny!


----------



## GC Guide

Well, we're (or I'm) not sure! I think it's we're!


----------



## Kendi

Now this is bad...discussing poor use of the English language on the Buzz? What is this world coming to?


----------



## ednaout

> cover you kidding me!!


Clearly...

I feel like this idea'r been tossed around before but I would be into teaming up with someone to do it. Making a 2013 calendar to be sold next summer is totally doable. $$ to AW or Casper Mike's english lessons, or whatever cause needs it...
Will dudes buy a calendar of other dudes...as long as THERE ,THEIR, THEY'RE is gnar? I suppose its feasible, but I'm not sure...I guess making sure the flat water raft gal, with the amazing pfds, is in it could buy some insurance! 

Can the studious members of mountain buzz try to refrain from correcting any grammatical errors? Geez...

Message me if you want to collaborate and we can start to...conspire...Muahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fallingup

See what happens when there is no boating? we all go crazy!

I think a calendar of dudes running the gnar would be purchased by other dudes and gals IF we did it right.

Somewhere in the middle months, say june or july..the photo could be the "women of whitewater". 1 photo of as many women paddlers who would volunteer could pose nude in a group shot. They would be tastefully covered by props, and most parts blocked by others in the shot so there would be no full frontal nudity. But sexy, and still quite nude.

We did this for the breckenridge festival of film and it sold out in hours.


----------



## ednaout

Hey Falling up and Take me to the river,

Do you ladies want to collaborate and make this happen? I'm not into doing stuff half-assed, so if we can get some communication together and organize this, so that it can get done WELL, I would be all over it.

my number is:

303.four four four four 713


Text me if you want to get the ball rolling and then we'll be linked up. I have a break, from school, the week of thanksgiving, if ya'll want to get on a little skype call (I don't really do this much, but it seems efficient and more fun than emails).

Let's take it off this thread and talk seriously about it.

I'm kind of more into the idea of giving money to a special needs (physically or mentally) organization more than AW, CW, first D, or casper mike's english lesson...although those are good causes too, they just get a lot of attention anyway...well, maybe not mike's english....you get the gist...

Beth


----------



## mania

xena13 said:


> Oooh, I've got the BEST picture of Mania for the cover!!!


Drunken photos don't count


----------



## caspermike

donate it to first d's all the way and i am in. engles es valorado excesivamente


----------



## ednaout

> Drunken photos don't count


They absolutely do...



> donate it to first d's all the way and i am in.


As in...you'll be donating your millions or you'll be getting permission from your wife to pose scantily clad for the split shot of the gnar/GQ? : D ... kidding, with your widespread popularity, I think it would be DEEZ-aster-us not to have casper mike in it! Love mike or hate mike - you know casper mike.

I'll look into how to set up an intraweb account that will allow for people to directly upload photos for submission...maybe a facebook page...yea, that's probably the easiest thing. Hmmmm....food for thought...for now.


----------



## Fallingup

Count me in Beth,
Yes a FB page could be good to look over photos and gather ideas. Any Original photos would need to be high res for print quality though.
FD would be the best charity in my book, but on the FB page people could submit charity ideas and we could pick from there.
Mtn Buzz would need to be on board I would think since it would have the MB Logo on it..? Maybe?
Would need a group of about 4 or 5 to pull it off as a committee. We also would some connections (printing companies, etc). 

Would love to have as many well known buzzards partake so it would be a success. 

Beth- you can email me at [email protected] and we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## Fallingup

mania said:


> Drunken photos don't count


Ditto that, or we're all in trouble!


----------



## ednaout

> Drunken photos don't count





> Ditto that, or we're all in trouble!


Again....Yes, they absoltely count! 

Someone lying in their own piss and vomit - no...ewww- I'll give you that. 
Someone doing a pantsless, fire jump at camp, late night --> Golden!
Any thong wearing dudes, ummm, creepy, but a resounding yes, nonetheless.

Oh, and not that it wouldn't be sweet to have the MB logo attached, its not at all necessary. If Mt Buzz wants to get behind it great, but they don't need to feel obligated...just because its talked about here, doesn't mean they are supporting it - this is just a public forum.


----------



## Fallingup

Game on then!
here is the link to the FB page I just created. Log on and I will add you as an admin. You can edit as you want.
2013 Mountain Buzz Calendar | Facebook

I still think it would be awesome if the Buzz was behind, but youre right its not that big of a deal either.


----------



## ednaout

That's great, not sure about putting MB logo/name on the page though, as they aren't apart of it, unless they want to be. Can you change it? Might want to edit that post up there until we have some organization to this, otherwise things can get ahead of themselves, ya know? Let's chat off the thread about it. I can't really do much in the way of this endeavor until my winter break, but then I would be happy to devote a shit ton of time to it.
B


----------



## Fallingup

Agreed. I made some changes for now. 
I will email you when I can and we can get a game plan.


----------



## ecarlson972

Just curious why 2013 and not 2012?


----------



## FatmanZ

And while we're at it let's talk gear swap. The white fluffy powder chasers have no respect and have been rapidly posting all their non whitewater crap on the gear swap. So instead of being able to drool over pics of somebody's sick whitewater (or flatwater) overpriced garage sales, all there is to look at on the main GearSwap page are skis, boots, and other non river schtuff. 
What the *&($#^(@! is going on?


----------



## raftus

I've got printing connections overseas.


----------



## carvedog

ecarlson972 said:


> There is a place like a home or a river!
> Their is when you are refferring to a thing like a calender
> They're is they are


There are twenty five major suppliers of schlocky calendars that we won't buy. As for the Mt Buzz Gnar and Scantiness Calendar, there can be only one.



Fallingup said:


> Im pretty sure that "their" is a possesive pronoun. Which means that you would only use it if you where referring to an item that someone "owns". Since no one owns the "calendar" in question it is improper grammer to use "their".


The hot shot lady paddlers of Mt Buzz were discussing ideas for their sickter calendar. Their calendar is going to feature lots of almost nudity and some slamming whitewater action and two pictures of rafts on totally flat water. Once it's done they're going to have a party at the Whitewater Hall of Fame when they install the calendar there.


----------



## ednaout

> The hot shot lady paddlers of Mt Buzz were discussing ideas for their sickter calendar. Their calendar is going to feature lots of almost nudity and some slamming whitewater action and two pictures of rafts on totally flat water. Once it's done they're going to have a party at the Whitewater Hall of Fame when they install the calendar there.


Carvedog,
You been hittin' the sauce this morning? 


We are talking about a calendar and both putting it together and the end result would be a lot of fun. If you want to talk about it, how about doing on the thread Dave started - this thread is like a train wreck! 


http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/buzz-calendar-40524.html


----------



## carvedog

ednaout said:


> Carvedog,
> You been hittin' the sauce this morning?
> 
> 
> We are talking about a calendar and both putting it together and the end result would be a lot of fun. If you want to talk about it, how about doing on the thread Dave started - this thread is like a train wreck!
> 
> 
> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/buzz-calendar-40524.html


i was just playing with the variatioins of they are, they're, their and there. The text was totally fictional - maybe. I do admit that at least one of shot of whiskey passed through these parched lips this am and I do believe it's time for another, as my task for the rest of the day is to build some sort of chicken coop in the snow. 

Since that thread seems pretty on task, I thought this one was more suited to the train wreck nature of playing with grammar, pronouns and such on the interwebz. 

If you ever read a carvedog post expecting to gain more than a random view of some sort, I apologize - you will be disppointed. 

Damn, those chickens is calling....


----------

